# Do you turn everything into a competition?



## MisterPerfect

1531 said:


> Am I the only ESFP who's noncompetitive? I rarely make a competition out of something, it's mostly just for fun - playing a board game or something. It amuses me when I see people who I don't compete with competing with me like...I have nothing to prove to you, bye. I usually mind my own business and as long as my work gives me the desired results I don't care about other people's results. It's not competition that motivates me, what motivates me is the pleasure I take in doing that thing.


So if you are ESFP why does your profile say ENFP?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Life is a competition. Everything is a competition.


----------



## KillinIt

I'm unsure as to whether or not im an SP but HELL YES I am competitive. Every tiny thing is a competition I have to win. Even if it's something unimportant and I don't care about, when someone joins in...I have to beat them. I'm quite aggressive and bad tempered ( and can you say argumentative and confrontational? Only when necessary though...I'm not petty) with it as well...but I'm not a grudge holder so I'm not completely unreasonable? I dunno...I don;t have a great deal of control over my competitiveness or anger (you wouldnt believe it: to look at I'm slim, blonde and typically nice and reasonable but inside...there is a hulk)


----------



## AliceKettle

If it's something that comes to me naturally as a talent or skill, or when someone else is annoying me by showing off with a skill that I'm also naturally good at, or interested in. For instance, so many of the other girls on my college dorm floor would sing in the showers of our communal bathroom, so that everyone could hear. A lot of them were music majors/performance majors. I, myself am not a music major, but an English major and a music minor, soI have always loved singing as a hobby. I took private lessons for five years (I plan to again in the near future when I can find a new private teacher again), I like to sing classical music, opera, operetta, and showtunes, I have learned quite a few of all of them, I have performed solo at small recitals in front of a decent amount of people, and sometimes I would sing in the shower after I heard another girl in another shower next to me singing something, so that I could throw her off guard. Then, because I'm a naturally shy introvert, I would generally feel embarrassed and quickly stop when the other person stopped singing after hearing me interrupt them by singing with them.


----------



## Miss Bingley

...considering one of the sole reasons I am on this site so frequently is to see how long it will take me to get to 'Elite Member', yes, I would say I turn everything into a competition.


----------



## Tazzie

No I dont turn everything into a competition. only at sports or video games I can get competitive. I mainly focus on competing against myself and try to beat my own score as to try to improve rather than comparing myself to others.


----------

